# Midwest Bully Beatdown



## pitbulljojo (Apr 2, 2009)

Does anyone have any info on this show? It's May 15 in Bourbonnais Illinois. We kind of thin on bully shows in our neck of the woods so it sounds interesting. I found it on American Bully World and heard about it at Iron dog this weekend


----------



## christina60546 (May 6, 2010)

I know it already passed but its right by kankakee and thats like a hour south of me


----------

